# wood stack height



## punchy (Dec 22, 2011)

what is the highest you stack splits?  i am stacking on pallets and starting a long double row with a space in between.  i had a couple t-posts left over from a garden, but they are 8' tall.  ends up being about 6.5'.  is that too tall for 16"  splits?  dont want it to lean and tip over.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 22, 2011)

Highest I go is just shy of 10'.  18" splits on asphalt and they are dry before they go in there.


----------



## Boom Stick (Dec 22, 2011)

All of my wood is on pallets and I stack the entire pallet square.  I go 6' at the most.  Typically between 5 and 6.  I don't take out a ladder to stack wood.


----------



## midwestcoast (Dec 22, 2011)

4-4.5' is a good height unless you have a reason to go higher, like in a shed or if you just don't have the space.  Re-stacking is no fun.


----------



## Agent (Dec 22, 2011)

I'll stack until it looks to be leaning one way or another - usually 6-8 feet.  Regardless, 1 out of 3 usually continue to lean/fall over within a week.  But it is all about space.


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 22, 2011)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Highest I go is just shy of 10'.  18" splits on asphalt and they are dry before they go in there.


+1 except mine are 20" and sit on concrete.

Ja, they need to be dry when stacked or the shrinkage will topple it.


----------



## dafattkidd (Dec 22, 2011)

midwestcoast said:
			
		

> 4-4.5' is a good height unless you have a reason to go higher, like in a shed or if you just don't have the space.  Re-stacking is no fun.



I agree with this, but I unfortunately I fall under the "just don't have the space" so I stack between 5-6 feet.


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 22, 2011)

My outdoor stacks go two rows, about four feet tall on pallets.

Those are stacked green.


----------



## bogydave (Dec 22, 2011)

4' to 5' is good for pallet stacks & I tie the 2 separated rows together with a long  stick in a few places.
Sometimes the rows wobble & I don't want them falling over on anyone, the stick thru both rows helps.
If you have kids that might end up playing on or around them, 4' max.
In my shed, over 6' to 7', jammed to the roof, tie sticks & straps for stability.


----------



## weatherguy (Dec 22, 2011)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> My outdoor stacks go two rows, about four feet tall on pallets.
> 
> Those are stacked green.



I used pallets like that but use 2 x 4's to secure the standing pallets and raise the height to 6 feet.


----------



## punchy (Dec 22, 2011)

bogydave said:
			
		

> 4' to 5' is good for pallet stacks & I tie the 2 separated rows together with a long  stick in a few places.
> Sometimes the rows wobble & I don't want them falling over on anyone, the stick thru both rows helps.
> If you have kids that might end up playing on or around them, 4' max.
> In my shed, over 6' to 7', jammed to the roof, tie sticks & straps for stability.



the stick to 'tie' the rows is a great idea.


----------



## bogydave (Dec 22, 2011)

punchy said:
			
		

> bogydave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks
Another trick I use is a piece of strap or small rope for the ends.
About every 2-1/2 to 3' of height,  lay the strap on top of the row a few feet in from the end, then stack on the strap. Then after after a couple more layers of splits, wrap the strap end up & around the end of the row back into the stack, keep stacking a few layers, then another one if you are going much higher,  to hold the ends of the row in better. 
Helps stacks make it thru mild earthquakes with out falling over. 
Pic may show better than I can explain:


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 22, 2011)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Ja, they need to be dry when stacked or the shrinkage will topple it.



After my debacle stacking fresh splits last winter, I am never doing it again at any height.  It can hang out in the heap for at least a year.  I can heap higher than I can stack and it never falls over.


----------



## NH_Wood (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm a pallet stacker too and I go to 4.5-5'. At that height, a 40"x48" pallet is just at a 1/2 cord. Just make sure you get the pallets on level ground - if you plan to have to wood stacked for a couple or more years on the pallets, even a slight lean will start to move the stack, eventually toppling the bugger (unfortunately, I know this well). I leave enough space between pallets that I can just walk through them. Cheers!


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 22, 2011)

NH_Wood said:
			
		

> on level ground



lol, I've heard of that.  The only ground I own that is even close I made and some of it has over 15' of fill under it.


----------



## Got Wood (Dec 22, 2011)

NH_Wood said:
			
		

> I'm a pallet stacker too and I go to 4.5-5'. At that height, a 40"x48" pallet is just at a 1/2 cord.



I do the same: 5' makes it a 1/2 cord and easy to keep track of the wood supply


----------



## Dune (Dec 22, 2011)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> SolarAndWood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome!


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 22, 2011)

Outside in my seasoning stacks: 4 feet high . . . maybe a bit more to make sure I have a true cord.

Inside my woodshed: 6-7 feet high . . . I like as much seasoned wood to be under cover as I can get in there.


----------



## ProjectX (Dec 22, 2011)

On black top i stacked 6'x6'x7' for the first time.  I would like to go 8' next year.


----------



## lukem (Dec 22, 2011)

I stack 7.5' high in the shed (concrete floor), and about 5' high outside (stacked on landscape timbers).  I'd go higher in the shed, but the ceiling gets in the way...reason I would like to go higher is because I can reach up to 8.5' without a stool or ladder.  Haven't had a stack fall yet (knock on wood).


----------



## pen (Dec 22, 2011)

4 to 4.5 foot high outside max for me.  I don't like doing jobs twice and the frost action around here plus wind and can cause topplage pretty easily.

Went higher w/ the holz hausen but that has a much sturdier base.

pen


----------



## seeyal8r (Dec 22, 2011)

I stack between trees and or between 6.5' T-posts. Seems like anytime I try to go over 5' tall between trees the tree movement and drying process lets about half fall over. So I keep green wood to about a 4' height. If a few fall over or off its no big deal. it burns just fine with a little dirt on it.


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 22, 2011)

bogydave said:
			
		

> & I tie the 2 separated rows together with a long  stick in a few places...


Ja, if you look real close, you can just make out a long stick leaning against the far pallet that I use.  Great minds think alike, eh!

On my woodshed pic, you can make out long sticks at about the 4 foot height.  Those don't tie two rows together but they keep the crib ends from blowing out.


----------



## jcjohnston (Dec 22, 2011)

my goodness those are some great looking stacks of wood guys, sitting in my office at work and saying dammmmmnnnnn over and over as I look at the awesome stacks


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 22, 2011)

I go between 4.5' and 5' on pallets stacked three rows deep. I have not had a collapse yet and the wood seems to season just fine this way. One year for Ash, Cherry, Locust. The Red oak will have three years this way.










This is one of the short ones. I have a nearly 40' long and 30' long one too.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Dec 22, 2011)

There's an old saying "Fill it to the rafters".

Of course some of us have higher rafters than others and mine aren't very high, but at least I don't need a scafold to to reach the top row.  ;-)


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 22, 2011)

Carbon_Liberator said:
			
		

> ...at least I don't need a scafold to to reach the top row.  ;-)


I resemble that remark!

I've said it often that if I had a do-over, my shed would look like yours.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Dec 22, 2011)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Carbon_Liberator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL
Actually I'd have gone higher if I could, but being that the backside is the neighbor's fence, I'm just lucky he agreed to let me go 7 ft as it is.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 22, 2011)

Ours usually start out around 7'






Then they shrink to about 4 1/2'






Then when it gets moved into the barn it gets stacked up to about 8'






But we don't stack on pallets.


----------



## Dune (Dec 23, 2011)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Carbon_Liberator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Plus one, that is an excellent wood shed.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 23, 2011)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Carbon_Liberator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With or without the secret man cave bunker?


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 23, 2011)

Without.  I'm too lazy to dig the big hole in the hard clay soil.


----------



## Dune (Dec 23, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> LLigetfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With. That is 63% of the awesome.


----------



## firewoodjunky (Dec 23, 2011)

I stack about 6 ft high on pallets cut into thirds, which is then laid out into a single space run. I am slowly, but surely, building a wood fence around all of my cleared property (about two acres or so). If you stack them in short, self standing runs, which taper down on each end, and then build the next run into each taper you'll find that if you do have a heavy leaning section it will only take down that little section - it still sucks, but it sucks less!


----------



## BigV (Dec 24, 2011)

I try to keep my stacks at around 6' high.
I use rubber roofing material over the top and secure the sides with staples. 
Since I started using the rubber I have never had a stack topple over.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Dec 24, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Ours usually start out around 7'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Impressed!


----------

